# Hello from Tuscany



## Adaing1976 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello from Tuscany (ITALY),

good afternoon to everybody!!!!
I'm a scale modeller and I'm very intersted in WW2 Luftwaffe Fighter.
I'm entusistic of the information quality and quantity that there is available on this web site!!!
It's really a new wold to discover everytime!!!


Ciao


----------



## Njaco (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - a year and a half later!


----------



## imalko (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard Ciao


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Adaing1976 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for your warm welcome!!
I apologize for the delay in my presentation....
I hope that in this forum can be applied the old italian way of saying : _"better late than never!"_

Ciao


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

G'day and Ciao to you and that beautiful part of the world you live in, and welcome to the forum from Aussie.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 18, 2010)

Vic took the words right out of my mouth. Welcome from Alberta, Canada.


----------



## otftch (Feb 18, 2010)

Glad to have you here.
Ed


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome aboard!


----------



## al49 (Feb 19, 2010)

Adaing1976 said:


> Hello from Tuscany (ITALY),
> 
> good afternoon to everybody!!!!
> I'm a scale modeller and I'm very intersted in WW2 Luftwaffe Fighter.
> ...



Benvenuto anche da Milano
Ci sono anche altri italiani oltre al sottoscritto.
Ciao
Alberto


----------



## Wurger (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello and greetings from Poland.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Feb 23, 2010)

Adaing1976 said:


> It's really a new wold to discover everytime!!!Ciao



Too righty !.

Welcome to the family


----------



## shadow81 (Feb 25, 2010)

welcome aboard!


----------



## shadow81 (Feb 25, 2010)

welcom aboard


----------

